# help radio and some interior lights not working after battery drain



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nosidefcp, 

I see that you are moving forward to do this repair yourself. If you would like to have your dealership reach out to you, please do not hesitate to let us know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you pull the fuses under the dash? i had an issue which caused my interior lights and such to not work. I simply unplugged one of the relays under the dash for a few moments and plugged it back in. I cant remember the exact one because im not looking at my fuse panel lid. Look at your lid on the inside and it should be labeled. may be listed as BCM but Im positive the lights your describing are all on one fuse or relay. It may not even be blown just needs reset. If it is blown there are extra fuses in the box under the hood


----------

